# need tibor freestone



## marshaddicts (Jul 25, 2014)

I am looking for a tabor freestone. if you have one or know anyone who has one willing to sell please text me @ 9857900837


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Occasionally they pop up on Ebay but they fetch a pretty penny. I bought one new about 8 years ago. The Freestone is the perfect size for inshore FF. Hands-down one of the best reels money can buy! Good luck!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Theres one on Ebay right now with a buy it now price of $500.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Try Dan Blanton's forum as well. There's a lot of fresh water fly fishers there and I'm just betting that's where the lion's share of the Freestones went.


----------

